# Been Away for a bit! We're Back!  MKD Thanks you all!



## Gary Melton (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Folks,
I know I have been AWOL from here for a while and for that I apologize. For those of you that are in the know I had some pretty big transitions in the last year and I am still playing catch up. I ETS'd from the military (active duty..still at 20th Grp till the end of the month), moved from the West Coast to the East Coast, bought a new house, had to completely set up a new knife shop, started a new job with the Dept of State... So without boring you with the details we have the knife shop up and running again, are catching up on old orders, and coming up with new products and knife designs.
Because I do have other responsibilites that unexpectedly get in the way of knife making from time to time, I will only be featuring completed, ready to ship knives on the website and FB. So for now I am not taking custom orders but if you see a knife on my website or FB you know you can purchase it and your order will ship the next business day. I do plan to get back to custom work when I can dedicate more time to knife making. You can find me on here regularly from here on out... or contact us through FB, or website.
I owe a great deal to this forum and all the good folks on here that have supported and promoted us. I cant tell you all how much my family and I have appreciated all of your support, patience, and encouragement. Thank You!
Gary Melton


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 15, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!! Glad to be back!


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 15, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Welcome back!


 
Chop.. Gotta tell you, I never get tired of your pic posts on FB! You find the best ones by far.
Keep up the good work for God and Country!!


----------



## Muppet (Aug 15, 2012)

Good to see you back brother. Where on the east coast?

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to have you back!


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Gary!  Oh and it seems I have like 300 mails in my mail box.  Unless there is some way to delete them all in one click its going to take me awhile to clear it out!


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> Good to see you back brother. Where on the east coast?
> 
> F.M.


 Martinsburg, WV... about 45 mins from DC


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad to hear the move went well.  I'll have to keep looking for a knife that catches my eye.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2012)

Left you a vm on the cell number I had. changes happening here - will be in comms - will be at RBs in F'ville next week.

BABO still works great....  everybody wants to steal it and the greenbean knife....  I've started my first knife - need to borrow your good 12" wheel to get the raccasso cut properly  ....  damascus...  I'm an idiot for starting with damascus...


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 16, 2012)

I want a Praetorian, will you take a picture of a 7 legged spider in payment?


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

x SF med said:


> Left you a vm on the cell number I had. changes happening here - will be in comms - will be at RBs in F'ville next week.
> 
> BABO still works great....  everybody wants to steal it and the greenbean knife....  I've started my first knife - need to borrow your good 12" wheel to get the raccasso cut properly  ....  damascus...  I'm an idiot for starting with damascus...


You probably have old number. 360-742-8213 
For those that see this as an opportunity to prank call a knife maker, I will find you and use your femurs as handle scales ;) ha ha ha .... No but seriously, I will.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> You probably have old number. 360-742-8213
> For those that see this as an opportunity to prank call a knife maker, I will find you and use your femurs as handle scales ;) ha ha ha .... No but seriously, I will.


 
I just shit myself. LOL. Thanks brother. Hey, if I sell my sister to you, can I have a knife?

F.M.


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> You probably have old number. 360-742-8213
> For those that see this as an opportunity to prank call a knife maker, I will find you and use your femurs as handle scales ;) ha ha ha .... No but seriously, I will.


 

Well. I'm in Ireland so......


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> You probably have old number. 360-742-8213
> For those that see this as an opportunity to prank call a knife maker, I will find you and use your femurs as handle scales ;) ha ha ha .... No but seriously, I will.


 
I'd believe him if i were you, I had to sign multiple non-disclosure statements and pass a polygraph before he'd give me the phone digits.


----------



## CDG (Aug 16, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> I just shit myself. LOL. Thanks brother. Hey, if I sell my sister to you, can I have a knife?
> 
> F.M.


 
Not a bad idea.  So let's say I have twin sisters..... What can I get with that?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> I just shit myself. LOL. Thanks brother. Hey, if I sell my sister to you, can I have a knife?
> 
> F.M.





CDG said:


> Not a bad idea. So let's say I have twin sisters..... What can I get with that?


 

You sorry bastards, pimping your female siblings for knives...

G-man, for another knife, I'll send you a cheesecake...  a bacon cheesecake  and bbq a brisket and ribs with a nice cold beer on the side.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> I want a Praetorian, will you take a picture of a 7 legged spider in payment?


 Well... I had to look it up but a Praetorian is apparently an "MKT" (Medford Knife and Tool) (had never heard of either knife or MKT) made knife..  Looks like they make some good stuff. All factory made blades, everything here at MKD is all handmade, one at a time.


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> I just shit myself. LOL. Thanks brother. Hey, if I sell my sister to you, can I have a knife?
> 
> F.M.


 Send pics then we can discuss further.


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

CDG said:


> Not a bad idea. So let's say I have twin sisters..... What can I get with that?


 Possibly an accompanying sheath.


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

Firemedic said:


> I just shit myself. LOL. Thanks brother. Hey, if I sell my sister to you, can I have a knife?
> 
> F.M.


 Human trafficking is truly nothing to joke about.... It should be discussed contractually with a good lawyer from an industrialized, third world country present.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 16, 2012)

I think Kofi Anan is free.


----------



## Gary Melton (Aug 16, 2012)

x SF med said:


> You sorry bastards, pimping your female siblings for knives...
> 
> G-man, for another knife, I'll send you a cheesecake... a bacon cheesecake and bbq a brisket and ribs with a nice cold beer on the side.


 Does anyone have a sister that can make cheesecake and knows how to BBQ? Going once....


----------



## Muppet (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> Human trafficking is truly nothing to joke about.... It should be discussed contractually with a good lawyer from an industrialized, third world country present.


 
It's not human trafficking...It's simply a barter for a superior product. . Ladies, I keed. I do love my sister but I loves knives more.

F.M.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 16, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> Well... I had to look it up but a Praetorian is apparently an "MKT" (Medford Knife and Tool) (had never heard of either knife or MKT) made knife.. Looks like they make some good stuff. All factory made blades, everything here at MKD is all handmade, one at a time.


 
Once again bastard acronyms make me look like a penis...


----------



## x SF med (Aug 17, 2012)

Mac_NZ said:


> Once again bastard acronyms make me look like a penis...


 
Actually, that's genetics that did that.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 17, 2012)

Gary Melton said:


> Does anyone have a sister that can make cheesecake and knows how to BBQ? Going once....


 
Yes!  I will take a hand made Conan sword in trade.


----------

